# how to create my own domain



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello!

I have XAMPP set up on my computer and everything is good. But the only problem is that my users to connect must write my IP address in Web Browser.

I was always wondering how to set up my own domain (ex. www.mydomain.com), but without *buying one*. Can I do that?

Please elaborate. Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You will need to but one from a domain seller


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

But what if I don't want to buy one? I want to create my own without buying one. How do the domain seller create one?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You tell them the name you want . . they tell you if it is already taken or not . . then you pay them a fee for registering it for you


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

but, as I said, I don't one to buy one. I want to create my own on some way. Is this possible?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nope . . .

http://www.netmechanic.com/news/vol6/beginner_no8.htm


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You do not 'make' a domain - I think that you may be confusing the terminology.

You may be wanting to 'make' a website which has a domain 'name'

You ISP may well have given you web space when you signed up. If that is correct, you will already have a domain name issued by them.

Then all you need to do is make a simple page and lodge it in your web space.

If you do not have web space or a domain name then you will have to buy a domain name. The cost is about the same as a couple of cups of coffee a year! 

The cost of hosting the domain name will only be a few dollars/pounds/punts/shekels/roubles/shells/beads per month for a low cost one....

Look at somewhere like http://www.oneandone.com. they can sort out both name and hosting as one inexpensive package.


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I used wrong word 'make', but I thought about how to register my own domain without buying one? It is not about the money, I am curious how the reseller companies register domains? I know what is domain, and I know that I can buy it for 10$ / year.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you read the link I gave you?


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

I read it and I didn't find my answer. I asked without buying and registering. I Don't WAnt to pay!!!! Stop repeating please...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

OK . . but if you read it, you would know how to register a domain . . and you cannot do it for free no matter how much you want to


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

It is ok. But my next question is whi I cannot create it for free?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess people are out there to make a profit.

Consider amount of people wanting websites and need a proper name for it. Nice easy market if you ask me.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Administration overheads have to be paid for.


----------



## St.Martin (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok. Let's say that I want to sell domains. But I don't want to be some reseller. How is this possible?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its not.

At the end of the day, if you want a .com domain for the internet, you will have to pay for it, unless you win a competition that is offering a domain as the prize.

Also, you will have to pay for a suitable host for all the files you will need uploading.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Internet domains are not free...
Intranet domains are free, usually made for corporate network...
For example: www.lucernpublishing.local...
With this domain you can not go on the Internet [I mean you can not register this domain on the Interent]
because you have private IP addressing, lets say you are giving IP addresses from range 192.168.0.1 - 254
You can still provide user to visit Internet Web Site's if you configure RRAS server with NAT protocol... if you want demand-dial connection, you use VPN, dial-up...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

It is not possible to just register a domain name the way you are thinking. Domain registration is controlled by ICANN. In order register a domain name, you need to either be an accredited domain registrar (which means paying tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of dollars per year for the privilage) or you need to be a reseller of an accredited domain registrar (this option is cheaper, but is only worth it if you'll be selling domains). There is no other way around this. The best option for you is to pay about $10/year (give or take depending on which domain registrar you go with) to register your own domain name.

The only option you have to do things yourself is to create a local network, set up a Name Server of your own (BIND if you want a free Name Server) and then configure the Name Server for your local network only. Keep in mind that this will only work at your home or work network. It will not work on the internet. 

Basically, the short answer to your questions is, what you're trying to do is impossible. Just like a car can not fly (no, being inside an airplane doesn't count, neither does driving/pushing it off a cliff).


----------



## marsbird (Jul 18, 2010)

*Hi., making the domain for free is not possible now a days... there will be some charges for registration and more... but you can find cheap in some sites... i got cheap domain here. http://www.thewebpole.com/ am sure that you will find good time here... all the best... thanks...*


----------

